

Show HN: “Who is hiring?” redesign - wz3chen
https://hnwih.herokuapp.com/

======
saamm
It would be super useful for me to be able to do some filtering. For instance,
show just internships in NYC.

~~~
latch
Agreed, and to add to this: To me, the most useful filtering for tech job
boards is...."not California" and, to a lesser extent, "not America".

------
anilgulecha
I had a similar idea for an app -- but allows filtering as well.

* How come not all entries have been added? * Previous months?

~~~
wz3chen
I've been adding the entries manually so it'd be way too much work for me to
add them all.

------
coned88
It's nice but if you are doing it all manually then it's going to become a
burden.

